# Hot cocoa/chocolate causing problems?



## Mocoface (Jul 28, 2012)

It's wintertime here, and I no longer drink coffee or tea due to the caffeine. So I am trialling hot chocolate..the kind that comes in a powder and you stir into hot water or milk. I've checked the ingredients for anything bad (I am on the low FODMAP diet) and there are none, yet every time I drink it I get the usual IBS symptoms of bloating, stomach pain and gas. BTW, the milk I use is lactose free full fat, and the cocoa doesn't contain milk solids. What might be the cause of this? I don't think it's sugar, since I make and eat flourless cakes that contain an ungodly amount of sugar, yet they don't cause problems.


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

I very recently found out that cocoa can have a laxative effect on some people, including me. I don't know if there's enough of it in hot chocolate though.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Cocoa is actually a FODMAP-rich food. Some people tolerate it in moderation, but that may not be true in your case.


----------

